# A story that might make you cry....



## jujube (Feb 17, 2020)

…...because I sure did.

My sister had to have her beloved old dog euthanized yesterday afternoon.  The time had come; he could no longer hold down food or water and he was in pain.  He was a sweet old guy but the time had come and he was suffering terribly.

She spent the day on her bed, cuddling him and waiting for the vet to come.  It was a dark and gloomy day with no break in the clouds.

When the vet came, she gave him a sedative shot first to make him sleep and then a few minutes later gave him the shot that would stop his breathing and his heart.  As my sister and brother-in-law held him, the vet kept a stethoscope on him and announced that his breathing had stopped and that his heart was slowing.  Just as she announced that his heart had stopped, the clouds parted and a bright beam of sunlight burst through the window onto the bed.  

I'm not a formally-religious person and I don't know if I believe in heaven and hell, but if there IS a heaven, I'm sure the gates had opened for that good old dog.  I wouldn't want a heaven that didn't have room for God's noblest creation.  

Rest in Peace, good boy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 17, 2020)

Jujube it did make me cry and I feel exactly as you do about heaven. I might add that I hope I will be reunited with all my pets when I die but who knows. My sincere condolences to your sister and brother in law for the loss of their beloved dog. One thing for sure he isn't in pain anymore and I hope they take comfort in that and the hard decision they made was the right thing to do.


----------



## Lee (Feb 17, 2020)

Jujube, hugs for your sis, your brother in law and for you too....by the way you wrote this I get the feeling he was as much your dog as theirs. Always hard on everyone.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes absolutely hugs for the heartbreak of losing a beloved dog. My daughter has lost 3 in the last 18 months, it's just heartbreaking... that's one reason why my husband won't allow me to have another dog here now at this point in our lives , the heartbreak when they pass is just too painful


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2020)

It is the hardest decision to make, but one we never hesitated to make. Our pets deserve nothing less than to stop suffering from pain. After so many long years, we miss them like we said goodbye just yesterday.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 21, 2020)

Something i saw yesterday, brought tears.....On my way downtown, when i noticed a little dog which seemed there was something wrong, was in the very back of a yard, didn't know if he belonged to that yard, kept falling over on his back end, looked maybe he might have been hit by a vehicle, got out of the car and watched him, he started going back into this yard, so i was on my way to house to check if he belonged to them. 
Saw a resident of the house outside, i inquired about the poor little guy, the man said he was theirs, and that he was 16 years old, they take him to that part of the yard to do his business, and then will come back to the house, he stumbled and fell all the way back.
Having to make the very hard decision of the fate of three of my past loved ones......is this little guy having any quality of life.
Feel so bad for him.  Sorry, tears are running. Hope he meets peace.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Something i saw yesterday, brought tears.....On my way downtown, when i noticed a little dog which seemed there was something wrong, was in the very back of a yard, didn't know if he belonged to that yard, kept falling over on his back end, looked maybe he might have been hit by a vehicle, got out of the car and watched him, he started going back into this yard, so i was on my way to house to check if he belonged to them.
> Saw a resident of the house outside, i inquired about the poor little guy, the man said he was theirs, and that he was 16 years old, they take him to that part of the yard to do his business, and then will come back to the house, he stumbled and fell all the way back.
> Having to make the very hard decision of the fate of three of my past loved ones......is this little guy having any quality of life.
> Feel so bad for him. Sorry, tears are running. Hope he meets peace.


Awww, poor little guy. It's a difficult decision to make, but as pet owners we need to have enough compassion to do the right thing when the time comes.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your sister's loss.  I lost Miss Kitty in January at the age of 20.  I was planning on having her put to sleep because she was having a difficult time getting around.  Staggering and bumping into things.  But the decision was made for me when I found her one morning laying by her food bowl.  She used to take a little rest after she ate, but this time she just didn't wake up.  I was both saddened by her loss and relieved for her.  Her struggle was over.  
George Carlin once said that getting a pet was a tragedy waiting to happen.  I don't look at a pet's passing as a tragedy if they have lived out their life.  For 20 years I gave Miss Kitty a safe, healthy, & happy place to live.  It was a privilege I'll always remember.  This is part of bringing a life into our home.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 21, 2020)

I had to have my dear cat 'Spud' put to sleep. She was just like a rag doll at the end. I tried to delay as much as possible but I knew it had to be done. I held her on my lap when they gave her the injection. I cried and cried at the Vets and can feel my tears welling up now. But my friend sent me this poem which helped me to know I had made the right decision for 'Spud'.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)

Teary....


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 21, 2020)

One of the down sides of our many rescues is when I have to hold and comfort them when it's time for the needle.  I have another one on my watch right now. I think he is at last coming to the rainbow bridge. It makes a grown man cry. 
My Toby Tee.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 21, 2020)




----------

